# HISTORY LINE UP FOR THE L.A SHOW(TORRES) JULY 14TH



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

SO A COUPLE WEEKS BACK I STARTED THE TOPIC-ARE OG BIKES MAKING A COME BACK? WHAT I NEED IS A ROLL CALL OF PEOPLE THAT ARE GOING TO SHOW FOR SURE... NO B.S... SO BIKES THAT WERE OUT BEFORE 2OOO. UNLESS IT IS A BOTY/TOTY... YOU NEED TO SHOW PROOF THAT YOUR BIKE IS OG-MAGAZINE,NEWS PAPER,PICTURES,ETC.. I NEED A GOOD AMOUNT OF BIKE BEFORE I TALK TO SAM TORRES ABOUT THIS.. CE 707 & SOME OF THE OTHER GUYS FROM UP NORTH WILL DO THE SAME FOR WOODLAND... I WANT ALL THE OG BIKE ON A RED CARPET. MIKE LOPEZ SAID HE WILL HELP ME DOWN SOUTH & WILL BE SHOWING SOME OF HIS BIKE.. YES CASINO DREAMIN WILL BE THERE (IF THIS HAPPENS).... DREAM CATCHER & THE BLUE PIXIE FROM ORANGE CO. WILL BE THERE ALSO FOR SURE.. SORRY BRO I COULDN'T REMEMBER THE NAME FOR YOUR BIKE... SO WHO IS IN???? LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN...
1.) BRAT
2.) CASINO DREAMIN
3.) DREAM CATCHER
4.) WHO'S NEXT???


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

You talked to Sam Torres


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm down to head out there bro me an my doughter will support you guys down south we will wait tell after the show to change a few thing plus we have 2 other bikes to finish up so lets do this shit count storm to that list


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

I jus might go


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Lmao


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

ATX said:


> I jus might go


Apoko kieren ke este guey venga to cali


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Apoko kieren ke este guey venga to cali


He's wanted in cali I'm sure muchos cabrones wanna meet this atx vato....


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> You talked to Sam Torres


One of guys talk to Sam. He was told that we want to get a good amount of bikes first if we are going to do this. Sam said to get back to him & let him know how many bikes want to show..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> I'm down to head out there bro me an my doughter will support you guys down south we will wait tell after the show to change a few thing plus we have 2 other bikes to finish up so lets do this shit count storm to that list


I know me & Dream Catcher want to go up north..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

78mc said:


> SO A COUPLE WEEKS BACK I STARTED THE TOPIC-ARE OG BIKES MAKING A COME BACK? WHAT I NEED IS A ROLL CALL OF PEOPLE THAT ARE GOING TO SHOW FOR SURE... NO B.S... SO BIKES THAT WERE OUT BEFORE 2OOO. UNLESS IT IS A BOTY/TOTY... YOU NEED TO SHOW PROOF THAT YOUR BIKE IS OG-MAGAZINE,NEWS PAPER,PICTURES,ETC.. I NEED A GOOD AMOUNT OF BIKE BEFORE I TALK TO SAM TORRES ABOUT THIS.. CE 707 & SOME OF THE OTHER GUYS FROM UP NORTH WILL DO THE SAME FOR WOODLAND... I WANT ALL THE OG BIKE ON A RED CARPET. MIKE LOPEZ SAID HE WILL HELP ME DOWN SOUTH & WILL BE SHOWING SOME OF HIS BIKE.. YES CASINO DREAMIN WILL BE THERE (IF THIS HAPPENS).... DREAM CATCHER & THE BLUE PIXIE FROM ORANGE CO. WILL BE THERE ALSO FOR SURE.. SORRY BRO I COULDN'T REMEMBER THE NAME FOR YOUR BIKE... SO WHO IS IN???? LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN...
> 1.) BRAT
> 2.) CASINO DREAMIN
> 3.) DREAM CATCHER
> 4.) WHO'S NEXT???


4.) Storm


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

I would like to go up north but my lil escalade I don't think will make it......


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

ATX said:


> I jus might go


FOO!!! Don't fuck up my topic!! This is for the OG'S.. NOT THE WANNA BE'S...


----------



## cum get u sum (Aug 7, 2012)

i am down i work for SAM at the shop i build all the bikes down here i made a bad ass 26" trike for his wife .... i will bring the 2002-2005-2006 TRIKE of the year ...and the new one am makin forn 2013 toyt


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

cum get u sum said:


> i am down i work for SAM at the shop i build all the bikes down here i made a bad ass 26" trike for his wife .... i will bring the 2002-2005-2006 TRIKE of the year ...and the new one am makin forn 2013 toyt


pics of trikes bro!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

78mc said:


> SO A COUPLE WEEKS BACK I STARTED THE TOPIC-ARE OG BIKES MAKING A COME BACK? WHAT I NEED IS A ROLL CALL OF PEOPLE THAT ARE GOING TO SHOW FOR SURE... NO B.S... SO BIKES THAT WERE OUT BEFORE 2OOO. UNLESS IT IS A BOTY/TOTY... YOU NEED TO SHOW PROOF THAT YOUR BIKE IS OG-MAGAZINE,NEWS PAPER,PICTURES,ETC.. I NEED A GOOD AMOUNT OF BIKE BEFORE I TALK TO SAM TORRES ABOUT THIS.. CE 707 & SOME OF THE OTHER GUYS FROM UP NORTH WILL DO THE SAME FOR WOODLAND... I WANT ALL THE OG BIKE ON A RED CARPET. MIKE LOPEZ SAID HE WILL HELP ME DOWN SOUTH & WILL BE SHOWING SOME OF HIS BIKE.. YES CASINO DREAMIN WILL BE THERE (IF THIS HAPPENS).... DREAM CATCHER & THE BLUE PIXIE FROM ORANGE CO. WILL BE THERE ALSO FOR SURE.. SORRY BRO I COULDN'T REMEMBER THE NAME FOR YOUR BIKE... SO WHO IS IN???? LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN...
> 1.) BRAT
> 2.) CASINO DREAMIN
> 3.) DREAM CATCHER
> 4.) WHO'S NEXT???


Hahaha....it's cool bro...Baloos Jungle


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

cum get u sum said:


> i am down i work for SAM at the shop i build all the bikes down here i made a bad ass 26" trike for his wife .... i will bring the 2002-2005-2006 TRIKE of the year ...and the new one am makin forn 2013 toyt


Cool bro.. I been out of the bike game.. What trikes are you talking about?


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Hahaha....it's cool bro...Baloos Jungle


5.) Baloos Jungle


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

SHOW TIME. San Diego. LRM BIKE OF THE MONTH1998
LOWRIDER BIKE MAG 1998
I will be there if everything goes as planned


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> SHOW TIME. San Diego. LRM BIKE OF THE MONTH1998
> LOWRIDER BIKE MAG 1998
> I will be there if everything goes as planned


Let me know bro...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

78mc said:


> I know me & Dream Catcher want to go up north..


Come on up bro ima talk to my boy Jr drippin 69 he will bring it to woodland he brought 2 years ago when I asked him ill hit up twisted obsession to come to I know he's busy with his tattoo shop but where's there's a will there's a way 
Ill talk to Marcella from lowrider who throughs the LRM woodland show an see if she can help us with a good spot


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> Come on up bro ima talk to my boy Jr drippin 69 he will bring it to woodland he brought 2 years ago when I asked him ill hit up twisted obsession to come to I know he's busy with his tattoo shop but where's there's a will there's a way
> Ill talk to Marcella from lowrider who throughs the LRM woodland show an see if she can help us with a good spot


we should do something like this at the Socios show as well.......


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

78mc said:


> Let me know bro...


Yeah bro, count me in, if everything goes as planned we can make this happen. 
I will also try my best to get a hold of Glenn Pablo,


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> we should do something like this at the Socios show as well.......


Sounds good my main goal is to take a car to show an hop for that one but I'm down to take the bikes


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> Sounds good my main goal is to take a car to show an hop for that one but I'm down to take the bikes


I got my Cutlass up for sale or trade bro if you know anyone looking. Taking a break from the cars for a year or 2 lol.....


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

What u looking to get


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> What u looking to get


I have it on Craigs for trade for a 7x14 enclosed trailer or 5500 *OBO *But I am open to other trades, and not firm on price!!!!


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> Come on up bro ima talk to my boy Jr drippin 69 he will bring it to woodland he brought 2 years ago when I asked him ill hit up twisted obsession to come to I know he's busy with his tattoo shop but where's there's a will there's a way
> Ill talk to Marcella from lowrider who throughs the LRM woodland show an see if she can help us with a good spot


 Cool... Call me later. We'll more about it..


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

110xxx OG miles, never been cut. Fresh peanut butter interior. DVD head unit Pioneer, 2 12's in da trunk (Slaps) overall just a nice cruiser. But I think it need a new carb as it dies every once and awhile at idle.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

anyways back to the topic sorry! 

You can count Spawn in!!!


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> Yeah bro, count me in, if everything goes as planned we can make this happen.
> I will also try my best to get a hold of Glenn Pablo,


Cool bro your in...  If you can get him to show? That would be bad..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

6.) Showtime. 7.) Spawn


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

CE 707 said:


> Come on up bro ima talk to my boy Jr drippin 69 he will bring it to woodland he brought 2 years ago when I asked him ill hit up twisted obsession to come to I know he's busy with his tattoo shop but where's there's a will there's a way
> Ill talk to Marcella from lowrider who throughs the LRM woodland show an see if she can help us with a good spot


I will holler at Alfonso about twisted obsession . I live right around corner from him. We talk alot


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

kajumbo said:


> I will holler at Alfonso about twisted obsession . I live right around corner from him. We talk alot


 that would be cool if you could bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> 110xxx OG miles, never been cut. Fresh peanut butter interior. DVD head unit Pioneer, 2 12's in da trunk (Slaps) overall just a nice cruiser. But I think it need a new carb as it dies every once and awhile at idle.


 to bad it was euroed out


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

78mc said:


> Cool bro your in...  If you can get him to show? That would be bad..


Kool bro, I will hit up the guy who painted his bike to see if he has any info on him.



You should start the roll call with pictures ? Just my 2 cents.


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

E.C. ROLO said:


> pics of trikes bro!















:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TooThrowed_214 said:


> View attachment 560184
> View attachment 560185
> :thumbsup:


NIce!!~!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> Kool bro, I will hit up the guy who painted his bike to see if he has any info on him.
> 
> 
> 
> You should start the roll call with pictures ? Just my 2 cents.


 GOOD IDEA.. ONCE WE HAVE MORE BIKES. I'LL ASK -ONE OF A KIND. TO SEE IF HE COULD HELP ME OUT...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Mike ima. Call you in a minute


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

TooThrowed_214 said:


> View attachment 560184
> View attachment 560185
> :thumbsup:


 wHAT YEAR DID THE GREEN GET TOTY? BEEN OUT OF BIKES TOO LONG...


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> From what I was told it had to be 99 an below bike that could be in the line up


 IF THE BIKE IS A BOTY/TOTY. IT COULD ALSO BE IN THE LINE UP... THEY ARE ALSO A BIG PART OF BIKE HISTORY..


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

dreamer1 said:


> He's wanted in cali I'm sure muchos cabrones wanna meet this atx vato....


Yup he talks to much shiet


----------



## cum get u sum (Aug 7, 2012)

214 gud lookin out on the pixs


----------



## cum get u sum (Aug 7, 2012)

:thumbsup:


TooThrowed_214 said:


> View attachment 560184
> View attachment 560185
> :thumbsup:


----------



## cum get u sum (Aug 7, 2012)

gud lookin out bro i dnt no how to up load pixs


TooThrowed_214 said:


> View attachment 560184
> View attachment 560185
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

cum get u sum said:


> 214 gud lookin out on the pixs



Fa Sho Post Pic Of Pink Trike On My Wall And Any Other 1s Bro On Fb :thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

i'm down to show!


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

8.) Tequila Sunrise


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

78mc said:


> GOOD IDEA.. ONCE WE HAVE MORE BIKES. I'LL ASK -ONE OF A KIND. TO SEE IF HE COULD HELP ME OUT...


...JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> ...JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN.


 I will.. Thanks Bro!!


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup: is going to be a good show nice to see all the og bicycles out to show.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

OK,SO THIS BE FOR OGS THAT CAMEOUT IN LOWRIDER N LOWRIDERBICYCLE,OR BOTY OR TOTY AND NEWBIES AND WANABIES?


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

daomen said:


> OK,SO THIS BE FOR OGS THAT CAMEOUT IN LOWRIDER N LOWRIDERBICYCLE,OR BOTY OR TOTY AND NEWBIES AND WANABIES?


Bikes that came out before 2000,BOTY/TOTY.. ONLY..


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SO ONLY BOTY N TOTY,NOTHING THAT CAMEOUT INTHE LATE 80'S O 90'S IN THE MAG'S


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

daomen said:


> SO ONLY BOTY N TOTY,NOTHING THAT CAMEOUT INTHE LATE 80'S O 90'S IN THE MAG'S


ITS BIKES THAT CAME OUT IN MAGS IN 80'S 90'S AND BOTY AND TOTY ONLY..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

As long as you have proof that the bike was out before 2000. Magazines,newspaper,pictures,etc.. After 2000 & up has to be BOTY/TOTY to be on the line up..


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

JUS WANA MAKE SURE,LAST POST MDE IT CLEAR THAT ONLY BOTY N TOTY N NOTHING ELSEBUT SEE SUM OF THE HOMIES WITH SUM OGS THAT CAMEOUT IN THE MAG,NOT AS BOTY O TOTY,GOT THE ISSUE OF THE OG MEMBERS OF SANTANA B.C,CIRCA '80-81,THE PREZ STILL HAS 2 OF THEM BIKES PUT AWAY,N JUST IN 2010,WE BROUGHT OUT THE 1ST EVER SIZZOR/SPINING BED TRIKE,TO THE LIMIT TO THE SUPERSHOW,PLUS THE 26 BEACH CRUZER WE TOOKTHIS YR CAMEOUT IN "99,DIFFERENT PAINT THOU...
TO THE LIMIT


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

daomen said:


> JUS WANA MAKE SURE,LAST POST MDE IT CLEAR THAT ONLY BOTY N TOTY N NOTHING ELSEBUT SEE SUM OF THE HOMIES WITH SUM OGS THAT CAMEOUT IN THE MAG,NOT AS BOTY O TOTY,GOT THE ISSUE OF THE OG MEMBERS OF SANTANA B.C,CIRCA '80-81,THE PREZ STILL HAS 2 OF THEM BIKES PUT AWAY,N JUST IN 2010,WE BROUGHT OUT THE 1ST EVER SIZZOR/SPINING BED TRIKE,TO THE LIMIT TO THE SUPERSHOW,PLUS THE 26 BEACH CRUZER WE TOOKTHIS YR CAMEOUT IN "99,DIFFERENT PAINT THOU...
> TO THE LIMIT


I remember to the limit.. It would be nice to see it there..


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

WELL I'LL TALK WITH THE SHORTYS THEN,SEEMS THE SHOW AT THE CONVENTION THE 1ST YR(LAST YR)THEY ENDED PUTTIN THE CARS N BIKE ON PICO BLVD,LITTERALLY OUTSIDE THE SHOW,DIDN'T LEAVE US WITH A GOOD IMPRESSION


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Lets do this...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

78mc said:


> I remember to the limit.. It would be nice to see it there..


Yup, that's old skool


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

old school for the old school


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

...OKKAYY,SEEMS SUM JUS GOT OLDER,BUT STILL PUSH THE YOUNGER GEN TO ROLL THE WAY OF THE PAST:thumbsup:
LIKE MY SHORTY THAT ASKED TO REDO HER LOLO TO LOOK LIKE MY RYDE...








:nicoderm:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

daomen said:


> WELL I'LL TALK WITH THE SHORTYS THEN,SEEMS THE SHOW AT THE CONVENTION THE 1ST YR(LAST YR)THEY ENDED PUTTIN THE CARS N BIKE ON PICO BLVD,LITTERALLY OUTSIDE THE SHOW,DIDN'T LEAVE US WITH A GOOD IMPRESSION


I know.. There was a lot of BS last year.. This year was cool. They got there shit together.. They had a lot more space this year inside.. Everyone was inside.. I want the line up to be inside..


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

78mc said:


> I know.. There was a lot of BS last year.. This year was cool. They got there shit together.. They had a lot more space this year inside.. Everyone was inside.. I want the line up to be inside..


The sooner we get these bikes pre reg,the better.that way they can see this is something serious and is gna happen.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> The sooner we get these bikes pre reg,the better.that way they can see this is something serious and is gna happen.


I agree.. But I want aleast 20 bikes.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

should of kept clown the way it was in 95 theres a lil pic of it in the lowrider bike magazine the one whit storm on the cover ......
to bad i changed it .................................


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> should of kept clown the way it was in 95 theres a lil pic of it in the lowrider bike magazine the one whit storm on the cover ......
> to i changed it .................................


Sweet Kandy..


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

78mc said:


> Sweet Kandy..


yup thats the one


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

78mc said:


> I agree.. But I want aleast 20 bikes.


Almost there que no....lets keep on it!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Almost there que no....lets keep on it!


We are about half ways there..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e345/wickedblue1/bikes/75681_426909537356963_586132948_n.jpg[/ IMG][/QUOTE
> 
> There it is..


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:this would be nice if this would come to tx


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

ljlow82 said:


> :thumbsup:this would be nice if this would come to tx


Maybe next year.. We just need to take baby step's in doing this.. No one has done this before..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

78mc said:


> Maybe next year.. We just need to take baby step's in doing this.. No one has done this before..


Hey brotha it. Was cool talking to you today ima call you tomorrow got stuck finishing up some stuf


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> Hey brotha it. Was cool talking to you today ima call you tomorrow got stuck finishing up some stuf


Call me bro. I don't work today..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

8 bikes in so far.. The goal is to have 20 bikes.. If there is more??? Even better...


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

78mc said:


> We are about half ways there..


Yes we are...


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

78mc said:


> Maybe next year.. We just need to take baby step's in doing this.. No one has done this before..


Baby Steps...Hey you should name a bike that.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Baby Steps...Hey you should name a bike that.


Hahahaha!!!!! I put your bike down on the list to show..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

I might have a trike to take. Got to ask the my homie for permissiion if I can take it out or he want to take it..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I might have a trike to take. Got to ask the my homie for permissiion if I can take it out or he want to take it..


What trike? Was it in GoodTimes back in the days??


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

YES,BUT IT WAS A MINI TRUCK THANG BACK IN THE DAY


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

daomen said:


> YES,BUT IT WAS A MINI TRUCK THANG BACK IN THE DAY


Bro you want to put TO THE LIMIT in the line up?


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

78mc said:


> Hahahaha!!!!! I put your bike down on the list to show..


Yeah Thanks Mike...I'm Gonna Ask My Compa if He can get ahold of any of The Guys From SWEET KOLORS..See if they still have there bikes and they can bring them.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Any one knows who owns 
THE WOODY BIKE from legions
Seen it at the last lrm show in San bernardino ?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Amahury760 said:


> Any one knows who owns
> THE WOODY BIKE from legions
> Seen it at the last lrm show in San bernardino ?


yea he still has the bike


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Yeah Thanks Mike...I'm Gonna Ask My Compa if He can get ahold of any of The Guys From SWEET KOLORS..See if they still have there bikes and they can bring them.


Cool!!!! Let me know...


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> Any one knows who owns
> THE WOODY BIKE from legions
> Seen it at the last lrm show in San bernardino ?


I know a couple of the guys from Legions. They are going to check for me..


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

I'LL DO THE 3,TO THE LIMIT TRIKE,FEELIN BLUE 26",AN THE ALIEN 20",BOTH THE 26" N 20" CAMEOUT IN LRB,N COMPETED IN 95-96....


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

78mc said:


> I know a couple of the guys from Legions. They are going to check for me..


Kool


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

daomen said:


> I'LL DO THE 3,TO THE LIMIT TRIKE,FEELIN BLUE 26",AN THE ALIEN 20",BOTH THE 26" N 20" CAMEOUT IN LRB,N COMPETED IN 95-96....


What issue did they come out in? I remember To the Limit coming out in the magazine..


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

78mc said:


> Maybe next year.. We just need to take baby step's in doing this.. No one has done this before..


sound good hope this will be a good turn out :thumbsup:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

ljlow82 said:


> sound good hope this will be a good turn out :thumbsup:


Thanks bro...


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm going to make some phone calls this weekend & see if I can get Gold Rush & Schwinn Bad to show. They are here from my home town..


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

What happened to Fields of Dreams...the flake on that bike was nice....


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> What happened to Fields of Dreams...the flake on that bike was nice....


In '96 he started redoing it after he lost BOTY in '95. He never finished it. I know some of the parts ended my friend's bike. I would love to have the frame. But I'm sure it's long gone..


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:...


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I can't wait


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

thers a guy with a trike spanish gold from lrm in okc


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Tobad mine look's nothing like it did in the 90's. May still go out just to see the show.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Working on getting Insane Illusion.. AKA-Bitch Killer..


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Does ne one no if this bike is still for sale n if it qualifies for the red carpet


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

furby714 said:


> Does ne one no if this bike is still for sale n if it qualifies for the red carpet


Yeah it could be on the red carpet.. IDK if it got sold??


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

78mc said:


> Yeah it could be on the red carpet.. IDK if it got sold??


Ooo orite tnx bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


78mc said:


> Working on getting Insane Illusion.. AKA-Bitch Killer..


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

can i stand on the red carpet lol im og lol


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

9.) Satan's Side Show


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

heres mario's facebook http://www.facebook.com/mario.moreno.5074?fref=ts


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> can i stand on the red carpet lol im og lol


Sure!! They don't make them like you anymore... LOL!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

78mc said:


> Sure!! They don't make them like you anymore... LOL!!


lol


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

78mc said:


> Sure!! They don't make them like you anymore... LOL!!


Lol


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

10.) Mike Lopez-Sprite Bike


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

78mc said:


> 10.) Mike Lopez-Sprite Bike


Half way there....


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Half way there....


Might have a couple more today..


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

78mc said:


> Might have a couple more today..


Nice...


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

78mc said:


> 10.) Mike Lopez-Sprite Bike


i have to check and see if i still have candy man :banghead:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

MR.GM84 said:


> i have to check and see if i still have candy man :banghead:


WAS UP MIKE...


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

MR.GM84 said:


> i have to check and see if i still have candy man :banghead:


If you do?? Oh Dam.. Rematch.. Candy Man vs. Brat!! Just like back in the days Mike... Before you we're a LRB GOD... LOL!!


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> WAS UP MIKE...


just chillin at the cadillac connect


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

78mc said:


> If you do?? Oh Dam.. Rematch.. Candy Man vs. Brat!! Just like back in the days Mike... Before you we're a LRB GOD... LOL!!


are you flying a bike plaque with primer lol


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

MR.GM84 said:


> are you flying a bike plaque with primer lol


Solo..


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Got a question. Im trying to restore Abstract Perfection bike and wonder if anyone either knows what magazine it came out in or has pics of the bike from back in the day? I really am looking for pictures of the assesories so can put it back together as original as possible. Also, I appologize for asking this question here in this thread but wasnt sure what thread to ask in.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Justin-Az said:


> Got a question. Im trying to restore Abstract Perfection bike and wonder if anyone either knows what magazine it came out in or has pics of the bike from back in the day? I really am looking for pictures of the assesories so can put it back together as original as possible. Also, I appologize for asking this question here in this thread but wasnt sure what thread to ask in.


I wish I could help you.. The only picture I have of it was @ super show '94. Before it had the molded back fender.. The pictures you posted I think all the parts are the same. But I don't see the seat in the pictures. I remember it having mirrors on the top & green on the sides..


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

can u post a pic of the bike now


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks Clown Confusion, Below is a pic of what it looks like now. I still need to get a seat for it and polish the gold. When I got it the seat was missing , someone had put china pedals on it, and the gooseneck was broke. I replaced the broken bmx gooseneck with a twisted one, put schwinn bow tie pedals on it, put the back lights on and put on gold wheels.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

oneofakind said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

oneofakind said:


>


 That's bad!!


----------



## Money Never Sleeps (Oct 8, 2012)

is anyone selling thier old skool bike, i would love to attend this with an old skool ride


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

oneofakind said:


>


thats whats up look good :thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


Damn Thats Pretty Nice..:thumbsup:How Do I get a Copy of This.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

oneofakind said:


>


Came out real nice


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

oneofakind said:


>


That's badass....


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

THANKS FELLAS FOR COMPLIMENTS ON THE POSTER WAS BORED AND MADE IT REAL QUICK CAN MAKE CHANGES IF NEEDED...


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Here's A Recent Pic of "DREAMCATCHER"


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Here's A Recent Pic of "DREAMCATCHER"
> View attachment 563678
> View attachment 563679


Nice as hell homie!!!!!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

We need some recent pics of Casino Dreaming......


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Here's A Recent Pic of "DREAMCATCHER"
> View attachment 563678
> View attachment 563679


This bike was in my top favorites


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Here's A Recent Pic of "DREAMCATCHER"
> View attachment 563678
> View attachment 563679


All hand made parts.. No china parts..


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Nice as hell homie!!!!!!!


Thanks Bro..Not Bad For being done 17 Yrs ago.:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> This bike was in my top favorites


Thanks Bro..It Feels Good That People Like It.:thumbsup: One of your Club Members..Mike Apodaca From Hawthorne Painted It.You Should Get Ahold Of Him to bring His Sons Orange Bike and Add it to The Line Up.I was away for awhile and Lost contact with Him.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

78mc said:


> All hand made parts.. No china parts..


Yes Sir.:nicoderm:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Thanks Bro..It Feels Good That People Like It.:thumbsup: One of your Club Members..Mike Apodaca From Hawthorne Painted It.You Should Get Ahold Of Him to bring His Sons Orange Bike and Add it to The Line Up.I was away for awhile and Lost contact with Him.


Ima see if I could get ahold of him his sons bike was nice to


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> Ima see if I could get ahold of him his sons bike was nice to


If You Do.Ask Him for His Number For Me.Thanks


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

TTT!! For the OG'S....


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

I will start looking at flights, also I can bring Warren and Nathan.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Kiloz said:


> I will start looking at flights, also I can bring Warren and Nathan.


Wow!! I didn't know they live in Ohio now? LOL!!


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Ttt for the history line up....


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

78mc said:


> Wow!! I didn't know they live in Ohio now? LOL!!


Yea, they said they needed a change of scenery. :|


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

E.C. ROLO said:


> We need some recent pics of Casino Dreaming......


Word!


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Here's A Recent Pic of "DREAMCATCHER"
> View attachment 563678
> View attachment 563679


Saw this bike back in 2010 still looks really clean.:thumbsup:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Kiloz said:


> Yea, they said they needed a change of scenery. :|


Hahaha!!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> Saw this bike back in 2010 still looks really clean.:thumbsup:


Thanks Bro..


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Patrick - Smile Now Cry Later?


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Anyone who wants to take over this Line up? Go for it!! Posted things on facebook & calling Torres.. Its not making thing better!! People don't know who the fuck to believe.. If not? THIS IS NOT GOING TO HAPPEN.....


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

78mc said:


> Anyone who wants to take over this Line up? Go for it!! Posted things on facebook & calling Torres.. Its not making thing better!! People don't know who the fuck to believe.. If not? THIS IS NOT GOING TO HAPPEN.....


im with you they took it to far


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

78mc said:


> Anyone who wants to take over this Line up? Go for it!! Posted things on facebook & calling Torres.. Its not making thing better!! People don't know who the fuck to believe.. If not? THIS IS NOT GOING TO HAPPEN.....


I think that there should only be a couple of people in charge of getting this done, that way there is no bs or wrong info on everything that it's going on. 
Hope we can make it happen.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> I think that there should only be a couple of people in charge of getting this done, that way there is no bs or wrong info on everything that it's going on.
> Hope we can make it happen.


I agree.. I hope this works out too..


----------



## Eddiebaja (Sep 6, 2012)

I want to see bike there toooo!!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

78mc said:


> Anyone who wants to take over this Line up? Go for it!! Posted things on facebook & calling Torres.. Its not making thing better!! People don't know who the fuck to believe.. If not? THIS IS NOT GOING TO HAPPEN.....


What up bro everything ok


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Eddiebaja said:


> View attachment 565023
> I want to see bike there toooo!!!!


I ave tried to look for him but I'm having any luck.  I need to hit up a few of the guys that worked on his bike ? I know he is into vw bugs now ?


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Amahury760 said:


> I ave tried to look for him but I'm having any luck.  I need to hit up a few of the guys that worked on his bike ? I know he is into vw bugs now ?


Yea, I had him on myspace way back when.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> What up bro everything ok


We'll see bro?? I need to make things right.. Unless someone else wants to take over. If not? Everyone needs to back off..


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Kiloz said:


> Yea, I had him on myspace way back when.


Yeah bro, found him on my space too but I don't have a account, but it seems like he has not been on that for a while


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

78mc said:


> Anyone who wants to take over this Line up? Go for it!! Posted things on facebook & calling Torres.. Its not making thing better!! People don't know who the fuck to believe.. If not? THIS IS NOT GOING TO HAPPEN.....


Damn People Already Messing Things Up :shh:..


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

damn whats going on.. sounds like there is drama...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

78mc said:


> We'll see bro?? I need to make things right.. Unless someone else wants to take over. If not? Everyone needs to back off..


Dam bro that's not cool


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

I am down to help, sorry if I messed anything up by posting it on the Lowrider Bicycle Magazine page on Facebook.


----------



## cum get u sum (Aug 7, 2012)

we will be there with $POCKET$CHANGE$


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

78mc said:


> We'll see bro?? I need to make things right.. Unless someone else wants to take over. If not? Everyone needs to back off..


WORD EVERYBODY NEEDS TO LET MIKE DO HIS THING WITH THIS IF HE NEEDS YOUR HELP HE IS NOT AFRAID TO ASK FOR IT...


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

I think oneofakind said it best.. Thanks bro.. I'm open for more people to help me out from other areas & states. This isn't a L.A thing or a Cali thing. It's a us thing.. I'm not doing this to get credit or cash... I doing this for all of us.. Where we all started.. Bikes..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

cum get u sum said:


> we will be there with $POCKET$CHANGE$


Sorry Bro. I was out of the bike game for 11 years. So I don't know your bike.. Was it a trike? You got a picture? When was it out?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

78mc said:


> Sorry Bro. I was out of the bike game for 11 years. So I don't know your bike.. Was it a trike? You got a picture? When was it out?


it was trike of the year before


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

78mc said:


> I think oneofakind said it best.. Thanks bro.. I'm open for more people to help me out from other areas & states. This isn't a L.A thing or a Cali thing. It's a us thing.. I'm not doing this to get credit or cash... I doing this for all of us.. Where we all started.. Bikes..


That's right bro, well said.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> it was trike of the year before


What year?


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> That's right bro, well said.


Thanks bro..


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

78mc said:


> What year?



He won in 02,05 with lil outter limit and 06 with pocket change


----------



## starhehe90 (Nov 6, 2012)

I thinks I doing this for all of us.. Where we all started. And hope we can make it happen.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

mike stole this whole idea from me and atx


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> mike stole this whole idea from me and atx


Lol..its a norf Texas thang...and that's norf side real...


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> mike stole this whole idea from me and atx



Real talk! Thats northside real


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> Lol..its a norf Texas thang...and that's norf side real...





cone_weezy said:


> Real talk! Thats northside real


but i live in the south end of texas, but on the north side of houston. im confused.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> He won in 02,05 with lil outter limit and 06 with pocket change


Thanks Weezy...


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Deez,Weezy & oneofakind-you foo's are funny..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

WAS UP MIKE KEEP DOING YOUR THING BROTHER...TTT


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> WAS UP MIKE KEEP DOING YOUR THING BROTHER...TTT


Thanks John.. Do you know the old guys from Showtimes?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

78mc said:


> Thanks John.. Do you know the old guys from Showtimes?


Yup most of them ima try and get a hold of them..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> Yup most of them ima try and get a hold of them..


Cool.. Thanks bro.. What about Bullet? You think he would want to be in the line up?


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Does anyone know the guys from Paasion? I met them years back. But I don't think they would remember me.. I would like to get them in the line up?


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

78mc said:


> Does anyone know the guys from Paasion? I met them years back. But I don't think they would remember me.. I would like to get them in the line up?


I think one of the guys was at the Vegas show, with the purple Simpson bike. I believe he is in pachucos now.


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Kiloz said:


> Patrick - Smile Now Cry Later?


This bike right here got me into lowrider bikes I was hooked when I saw it. I haven't built on in a min but started on a new a few months ago. Would love to go to history line up but to far away


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Amahury760 said:


> I think one of the guys was at the Vegas show, with the purple Simpson bike. I believe he is in pachucos now.


Yeah the bartman bike. I know them. If I run into them anywhere ill tell them about this show. Might not see them untile the mesa az show in april though.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Lil_Rob00 said:


> This bike right here got me into lowrider bikes I was hooked when I saw it. I haven't built on in a min but started on a new a few months ago. Would love to go to history line up but to far away


 We'll see??? Someone is talking to him about showing up...:thumbsup:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

I think it's new owner now??? & the bike don't have the OG parts...:tears: killing history.. But thats you my 2 cents...


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

TTT!


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

We need 10 more bikes by New years. Or I'm pulling the plug on this...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Let me hit up the homiep Jr an see if he could bring out drippin 69


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> Let me hit up the homiep Jr an see if he could bring out drippin 69


Cool!!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

78mc said:


> We need 10 more bikes by New years. Or I'm pulling the plug on this...


Orale.Still Trying To Get Ahold Of Gonzalo..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Orale.Still Trying To Get Ahold Of Gonzalo..


Yeah! We need Sweet Kolors there..


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

How Did your stuff come out? Call Me Sometime and Let Me know What That Guy Said..


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Mike it will happen, even if we dont reach twenty if we get ten thats still memories bud. It will happen........

IF ANYBODY KNOWS OF ANY OF THE HEAVY HITTERS STILL AROUND, WHERE THERE AT OR ANYTHING CONTACT CE707/78mc or even myself with info pics an such so we can get them to come out... Please help make this a show for the books.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> How Did your stuff come out? Call Me Sometime and Let Me know What That Guy Said..


It looks good.. I'll call tomorrow. I don't work..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

96tein said:


> Mike it will happen, even if we dont reach twenty if we get ten thats still memories bud. It will happen........
> 
> IF ANYBODY KNOWS OF ANY OF THE HEAVY HITTERS STILL AROUND, WHERE THERE AT OR ANYTHING CONTACT CE707/78mc or even myself with info pics an such so we can get them to come out... Please help make this a show for the books.


I need 20. If we were doing cars? That would be good.. But bkes don't take up that much room..


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Try to get BOTY TOTY 
Will the lil maldito count since it got boty n the trike ???


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

furby714 said:


> Try to get BOTY TOTY
> Will the lil maldito count since it got boty n the trike ???


Yeah. I'm going to give him a call..


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Well ce707 said he will try hittin up jr about drippin 69 ill talk to mikey about some of the o.g. Bike owners he knows see what he can maybe get leads on as well.... 

I know its bikes but to get even ten from the past id quite an accomplishment just sayin. Cause sadly lots have been parted out sold chopped up stolen or just plsin forgottin..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

96tein said:


> Well ce707 said he will try hittin up jr about drippin 69 ill talk to mikey about some of the o.g. Bike owners he knows see what he can maybe get leads on as well....
> 
> I know its bikes but to get even ten from the past id quite an accomplishment just sayin. Cause sadly lots have been parted out sold chopped up stolen or just plsin forgottin..


That would be cool if they can get them to come out.. Its sad that a lot of them are gone... But I know there are still out there. I have had no luck Finding Gold Rush & Schwinnbad. I going to ask brother to help me. I know he knows them.. We don't work today. So see what we can find by the end of the day?? I forgot he knows them!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

So I talk to Jr an its looking like he's going to try an make the trip with dripin 69


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Yup, drip'n 69 will be there bro


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

11.)Drip'n 69


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

eastbay_drop said:


> Yup, drip'n 69 will be there bro


Thanks brotha if you need anything let me know


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> So I talk to Jr an its looking like he's going to try an make the trip with dripin 69


Were You Ever Able To Get Ahold Of Mike Apodaca?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Were You Ever Able To Get Ahold Of Mike Apodaca?


 bro ima have to 
Ima have look through Facebook I put the word out but no one knows what happen to him


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

well i hit up mario on facebook just waiting for him to get back at me


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

I posted lastnite in showes an events reachin out to builders that may of moved onto cars or know og builders from back in tge day yada mean


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Found this pic on the LRB Facebook page of my bike, think it was Sacramento 96 with the first paint job


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

96tein said:


> I posted lastnite in showes an events reachin out to builders that may of moved onto cars or know og builders from back in tge day yada mean


Yeah that's what happen to some of us.. Got all into cars & bikes got pushed aside.. I know I did it.. Good thinking bro..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

eastbay_drop said:


> Found this pic on the LRB Facebook page of my bike, think it was Sacramento 96 with the first paint job


Glad to see you still have your bike..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

So I have someone talking to the owner of Schwinnbad. The crazy part is I was told he is my cousin???


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

12.)LIL Maldito


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

78mc said:


> 12.) Vicious


THE BIKE WITH THE TIGER MURALS..??


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

I have someone talking to the owner of Gold Rush.. I should find out tomorrow..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

13.)Vicious


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Diablita ??


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> THE BIKE WITH THE TIGER MURALS..??


Yup that's it!!


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

furby714 said:


> Diablita ??


I don't have his #. Or I would call him...


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

78mc said:


> 12.)LIL Maldito


Big twelve


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

I tnk one of my homie was chatting with m at the legions show a cupl months back illc if he can help get a hold


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

bullet one said:


> Big twelve


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

furby714 said:


> I tnk one of my homie was chatting with m at the legions show a cupl months back illc if he can help get a hold


Ok. Cool..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

TTT!! Anyone else??


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

I know the guy who owns UNFORGIVEN IT CAME OUT IN LRB IMA TRY AND FET A HOLD OF HIM..


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

78mc said:


> TTT!! Anyone else??


Mike go on my post in showes an events I got a couple replys. Its tge same one I tried sending you from my phone earlier....


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...cycles-torrez-l-show-2013-a.html#post16134233


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> I know the guy who owns UNFORGIVEN IT CAME OUT IN LRB IMA TRY AND FET A HOLD OF HIM..


I can't remember that one?? You have a picture??


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah some were it was in the fall 99' issue will post in a minute..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

96tein said:


> Mike go on my post in showes an events I got a couple replys. Its tge same one I tried sending you from my phone earlier....


I just checked them out. I know the bikes.They were built sometime in the 2000's. I want to say '06? They look OG. But they are not... Thanks anyways..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> Yeah some were it was in the fall 99' issue will post in a minute..


Ok. Cool..


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

UNFORGIVEN


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> UNFORGIVEN


Haven't seen that bike is a while it was nice


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> UNFORGIVEN


Oh!!! Now I remember.. Yeah see what he says...


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

i'm gonna try and get my brother's old bike SPILL THE WINE from the current owner. fucker just has it sitting in the guest room because his son and grandson are knuckle heads and doesn't think they deserve it.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

tequila sunrise said:


> i'm gonna try and get my brother's old bike SPILL THE WINE from the current owner. fucker just has it sitting in the guest room because his son and grandson are knuckle heads and doesn't think they deserve it.


Yeah. See if you can get it..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

I just off the phone with a old friend. He got me in touch with the owner of Gold Rush. I will be meeting up with him. He wants to make sure he has all the parts. Because it is in pieces..


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

78mc said:


> I just off the phone with a old friend. He got me in touch with the owner of Gold Rush. I will be meeting up with him. He wants to make sure he has all the parts. Because it is in pieces..


NICE TAKE SOME PICS MIKE..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> NICE TAKE SOME PICS MIKE..


I wish you could be there bro.. Your the man when it comes to taking pictures..


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

78mc said:


> I wish you could be there bro.. Your the man when it comes to taking pictures..


WHEN YOU GUNNA MEET HIM IF IT'S A GUNNA BE A XOUPLE WEEKS I XOULD MAKE THAT TRIP...


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> WHEN YOU GUNNA MEET HIM IF IT'S A GUNNA BE A XOUPLE WEEKS I XOULD MAKE THAT TRIP...


That would be tight!!! But I'm meeting up with him on monday or tuesday..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh yeah. One more thing. I talk to the owner of the ET bike a couple mins ago. He was busy. He said to call him tomorrow.. Let's see if I could get ET there too..


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

what about claim jumper and possessed anybody know what happened to those 2


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

Kidblack said:


> what about claim jumper and possessed anybody know what happened to those 2


Claim jumper is over sea, possessed hasnt shown in yrs as far i know it in the attic stored away


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Pssessed is my favorite bike i have the poster n myroom


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

14.) ET Bike


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

78mc said:


> 14.) ET Bike



:thumbsup:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

6 more bikes.. Let's do this..


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

just talked to Alfonso with twisted obsession .. he can't make LA but I'm talking to him bout trying to take it for him.. will let ya know as soon as I know


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Working on getting The 12 Inch (Lil Tiger) Trike Smurfette that came out around 1992.As soon as I get there number I Will give to you.If anyone has pics of it PLEASE Post.Thanks.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

kajumbo said:


> just talked to Alfonso with twisted obsession .. he can't make LA but I'm talking to him bout trying to take it for him.. will let ya know as soon as I know


Cool...


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Working on getting The 12 Inch (Lil Tiger) Trike Smurfette that came out around 1992.As soon as I get there number I Will give to you.If anyone has pics of it PLEASE Post.Thanks.


Yeah!! Let me know...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

kajumbo said:


> just talked to Alfonso with twisted obsession .. he can't make LA but I'm talking to him bout trying to take it for him.. will let ya know as soon as I know


you think he will make it to woodland


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

yea waTS the date for woodland


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving to all the OG'S..


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks Bro..HAPPY THANKSGIVING.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

TTT..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

The dead line is 1/1/13. We still need 6 more bikes.. I NEED EVERYONES HELP TO FIND OG BIKES.. Let's make this happen..


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

78mc said:


> The dead line is 1/1/13. We still need 6 more bikes.. I NEED EVERYONES HELP TO FIND OG BIKES.. Let's make this happen..


You should try to get a hold of Saul Vargas from Lowrider mag. 
His brother Rene owned gangster madness


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> You should try to get a hold of Saul Vargas from Lowrider mag.
> His brother Rene owned gangster madness


I hear it was sold years back...


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

78mc said:


> The dead line is 1/1/13. We still need 6 more bikes.. I NEED EVERYONES HELP TO FIND OG BIKES.. Let's make this happen..


Did chained to love get ahold of you yet... Ill send them another message it might not of sent the first time cause my phone sucks


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

96tein said:


> Did chained to love get ahold of you yet... Ill send them another message it might not of sent the first time cause my phone sucks


No. I never hear from them.. Yeah send them a message again..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

"UNIQUES IE SECOND ANNUAL BIKE & PEDAL CAR SHOW"..…………

Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> "UNIQUES IE SECOND ANNUAL BIKE & PEDAL CAR SHOW"..…………
> 
> Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

15 days tell the died line & we still need 6 more bikes..


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

78mc said:


> 15 days tell the died line & we still need 6 more bikes..


Damn maybe take a couple newer bikes just to fill the void...


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Will be there with my girls bike LA emperadora azteca with new upgrades elite bc


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

96tein said:


> Damn maybe take a couple newer bikes just to fill the void...


Can't do it bro.. Maybe we'll just have it in Woodland..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

azteca de oro said:


> Will be there with my girls bike LA emperadora azteca with new upgrades elite bc


 !! Can't wait..


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

78mc said:


> !! Can't wait..


PM'd you a contact # for some more bikes. Hit them up.

TTT


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Hernan said:


> PM'd you a contact # for some more bikes. Hit them up.
> 
> TTT


Thanks Hernan. I just got your pm. I'll be calling him today..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

15.) WOODY 16.) ALMA DE EL INDIO


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

78mc said:


> 15.) WOODY 16.) ALMA DE EL INDIO


2 clean ass LEGIONS bikes....


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> 2 clean ass LEGIONS bikes....


Yes they are.. Might have a couple more..


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whens the cut off date to join? Im trading the suicide revenge bike but guy Im trading it to wants to finish it up and put it in the history show.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Justin-Az said:


> Whens the cut off date to join? Im trading the suicide revenge bike but guy Im trading it to wants to finish it up and put it in the history show.


1/1/13


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Justin-Az said:


> Whens the cut off date to join? Im trading the suicide revenge bike but guy Im trading it to wants to finish it up and put it in the history show.


Don't trade it bro, that's a sick bike as is. Wish I had it.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

10 days left.. Still need four more bikes...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

whens the show anyways


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> whens the show anyways


July 14. Your new bike is looking good Mike...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

78mc said:


> July 14. Your new bike is looking good Mike...


thanks.. alot of heart and tears went to this project


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> thanks.. alot of heart and tears went to this project


I'm sure there is with a project with so much meaning behind it...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

7 days left. Still need 4 more bikes..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

78mc said:


> 7 days left. Still need 4 more bikes..


could try an bring this one back out


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> could try an bring this one back out


When was it out?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

78mc said:


> When was it out?


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

CE 707 said:


>


I remember now!! Are you in??


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

if its cool i can have 2 in


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> if its cool i can have 2 in


Yeah!!! What's the name of this one?


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

5 DAYS TELL THE DIED LINE.. STILL NEED 4 MORE BIKES IF THIS IS GOING TO HAPPEN....:dunno:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Good luck ....I just read th whole shit n u guys know u game.....im an O.G I survived this gang life im over 21 can I be in th history line up....


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

dreamer1 said:


> Good luck ....I just read th whole shit n u guys know u game.....im an O.G I survived this gang life im over 21 can I be in th history line up....


Thanks bro.. Hope this can happen.. It would be cool to show the history of bikes..


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

I had a bike back in 92 but sold it....now I started last year n so far so good u guys know ur history. ..hope to see all bikes n see how it was back in the days....ttt


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

dreamer1 said:


> I had a bike back in 92 but sold it....now I started last year n so far so good u guys know ur history. ..hope to see all bikes n see how it was back in the days....ttt


I haven't showed my bikes since '98. The only reason I got back into bike is because my son. I guess I know my history because I was showing @ that time .. I like to call it the Glory days of bikes..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

78mc said:


> Yeah!!! What's the name of this one?


little travieso


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

78mc said:


> I haven't showed my bikes since '98. The only reason I got back into bike is because my son. I guess I know my history because I was showing @ that time .. I like to call it the Glory days of bikes..


Back in the days lowrider was stronh bro idk wats happening now....but still looking good....


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

dreamer1 said:


> Back in the days lowrider was stronh bro idk wats happening now....but still looking good....


It like anything bro. What is hot @ the time.. Lowriders were hot in the 90's. Now it's Dub cars. It just shows who did it because it was cool & who did it because their heart was in it...


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

4 days left.. Just 4 more bikes.. It could be done..


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

78mc said:


> It like anything bro. What is hot @ the time.. Lowriders were hot in the 90's. Now it's Dub cars. It just shows who did it because it was cool & who did it because their heart was in it...


AIN'T THAT THE TRUTH....


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> AIN'T THAT THE TRUTH....


 Can you post pictures of all the bikes so far?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

78mc said:


> Can you post pictures of all the bikes so far?


LET ME SEE WHAT I GOT..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> LET ME SEE WHAT I GOT..


I'm pretty you have all them. Let me know if you have any questions?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

78mc said:


> It like anything bro. What is hot @ the time.. Lowriders were hot in the 90's. Now it's Dub cars. It just shows who did it because it was cool & who did it because their heart was in it...


What ever is hot at the time is always the easiest to build.for the fact that if u have ur daily,all u have to do is put wheels on it and u have a cruiser.a classic is more of a challenge cuz it takes more time and money.people want it now and can't wait.ive been working on my 78 monte for about 10 yrs and still not even half way done.i have no hurry and I know the wait is worth it


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> What ever is hot at the time is always the easiest to build.for the fact that if u have ur daily,all u have to do is put wheels on it and u have a cruiser.a classic is more of a challenge cuz it takes more time and money.people want it now and can't wait.ive been working on my 78 monte for about 10 yrs and still not even half way done.i have no hurry and I know the wait is worth it


 That's ture.. I have been working on my monte for 7 years now. Off & on. I would have been done. But life,having a kids & one of club brothers talking me into going all show with the car. So much for driving it.. LOL!!


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

3 days left.. 4 more bikes still needed...


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Good luck bro.....


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

dreamer1 said:


> Good luck bro.....


Thanks Bro.. See if it happens or not???


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Hope so would like to see a part of history


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Me too.. 2 more days.. 4 bikes still needed..


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

78mc said:


> That's ture.. I have been working on my monte for 7 years now. Off & on. I would have been done. But life,having a kids & one of club brothers talking me into going all show with the car. So much for driving it.. LOL!!


I know the feeling.family first,hands down.i was suppose to paint,lift and clean up the interior on mine.being creative and having so many ideas didnt help.luckily I decided not to do undercarriage....hahahaha.....well at least for now...

As for the bike red carpet,I do hope it happens....if it doesn't those of us who already committed should show together regardless....just saying....as they say:the show must go on!!


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> I know the feeling.family first,hands down.i was suppose to paint,lift and clean up the interior on mine.being creative and having so many ideas didnt help.luckily I decided not to do undercarriage....hahahaha.....well at least for now...
> 
> As for the bike red carpet,I do hope it happens....if it doesn't those of us who already committed should show together regardless....just saying....as they say:the show must go on!!


I painted my car 5 years ago. But need to finishing molding my frame & paint my frame 'N' belly. Then the chrome bill. F-my life!!! LOL!!! Should have left it. But I'll finish it. As far as the line up? I'll leave up to everyone if they still want to show or not? If we don't get to the goal of 20 bikes??


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

78mc said:


> I painted my car 5 years ago. But need to finishing molding my frame & paint my frame 'N' belly. Then the chrome bill. F-my life!!! LOL!!! Should have left it. But I'll finish it. As far as the line up? I'll leave up to everyone if they still want to show or not? If we don't get to the goal of 20 bikes??


ill still show wearther theres 20 bikes or not bro


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> ill still show wearther theres 20 bikes or not bro


I think it should happen regardless. I mean four shy so that means there are 16 as is, that's a hell of a line up.....


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

96tein said:


> I think it should happen regardless. I mean four shy so that means there are 16 as is, that's a hell of a line up.....


 yea you back home already


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> yea you back home already


Yeah just got back a few hours ago, been gone since the 19th


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

96tein said:


> Yeah just got back a few hours ago, been gone since the 19th


cool i just went a little wile ago to make copys of the bikes to send off you already send out your prereg


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> cool i just went a little wile ago to make copys of the bikes to send off you already send out your prereg


For autorama.? Nope just got home no money to preregister before the 1st so probabbly wont show. An no way to print reg form out.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Just to let everyone know that if this don't happen. Some of the guys said they are not going to show..


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

THE SHOW MUST GO ON. EVEN IF IT'S NOT 20 bikes. 
We need to get a head count and even if it's 10 or 15 bikes. It's going to make a hell of a line up.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

That is fuck up bro......its sad to see it was just a dream.....u guys have 16 bike that should b enough to show plp how much work u guys put in thos bikes....hope to see ya guys ther weather 20 bikes or just 1.....good luck bro


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

1 day....


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

here in woodland who ever shows even if its 5 bike we are still having the line up .....


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

twisted obsession will be in woodland


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> here in woodland who ever shows even if its 5 bike we are still having the line up .....


When is Woodland?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

78mc said:


> When is Woodland?


i will let you know when that time comes


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> i will let you know when that time comes


Cool. The sooner the better. Because I really want to go a show up north..


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

X2.....I wanna go see wats up .....hope I get my bike done by march......


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Well, guys it looks like this is not going to happen.. I would like thank everyone who was down to show their bikes & everyone who showed support.. We could still show if anyone is still down? Let me know. I'll be pm people to see if they are still down to show...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

78mc said:


> Well, guys it looks like this is not going to happen.. I would like thank everyone who was down to show their bikes & everyone who showed support.. We could still show if anyone is still down? Let me know. I'll be pm people to see if they are still down to show...


i dont give a shit ill still be there to suport it weather it goes down or not bro i know you realy wanted it to happen an ill see you there


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

I still say it should happen Mike. With or without the full 20.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

96tein said:


> I still say it should happen Mike. With or without the full 20.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

78mc said:


> Well, guys it looks like this is not going to happen.. I would like thank everyone who was down to show their bikes & everyone who showed support.. We could still show if anyone is still down? Let me know. I'll be pm people to see if they are still down to show...


I think you should have everyone that is down to show confirm, and maybe set up a time and a place to meet the day of move in and just show together  let's make it happen


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Amahury760 said:


> I think you should have everyone that is down to show confirm, and maybe set up a time and a place to meet the day of move in and just show together  let's make it happen


:thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Yup theres still time show is in july not jan theres still hella time to get the full 20


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

So here is the up date... There will be no history line up. But we will still show anyways.. So far out of the 16 bikes I have got intouch with 12 of the bike owners. I have 8 bikes still showing,3 out & 1 Maybe.. I'll give updates as they come to me... The show will go on...


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Must go on...


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

It is bro....


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

i you should stil call it the history line up bro


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> i you should stil call it the history line up bro


You're right-


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

78mc said:


> You're right- [/QUOTE:h5:]


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

I haven't got in touch with everyone. But we need to get start getting our bikes ready.. Anyone know a good place to gold plating done? Somewhere in L.A. But open to other areas.. I need to do some of it over..


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Look up La Harbra plating.they use to do good work.not sure if they are still around.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

do what you gotta do to get those bikes lookin as good as they were back in the day!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

lookin' forward to show beside you like the good 'ol days. 



Richiecool69elka said:


> Here's A Recent Pic of "DREAMCATCHER"
> View attachment 563678
> View attachment 563679


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

tequila sunrise said:


> do what you gotta do to get those bikes lookin as good as they were back in the day!


I know I am... That's why I'm looking for a gold plater


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Who has their bikes ready?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

One is the other need a couple touch ups thank god I got my own gold plating machine


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

CE 707 said:


> One is the other need a couple touch ups thank god I got my own gold plating machine


but u never have solution for it ツ


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

78mc said:


> Who has their bikes ready?


Me. My gold plating is kinda faded, but I will polish it up before the show,


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

kajumbo said:


> but u never have solution for it ツ


i realy havent had the need to do but i will soon for my kids bikes an at that time i was working to aford to go out an buy it like that now i can


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> One is the other need a couple touch ups thank god I got my own gold plating machine


Must be nice..  But I guess we all can do things. Like I can do my own paint,body work & custom parts..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

CE707, call me this weekend bro. Let's go over the shows..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

78mc said:


> CE707, call me this weekend bro. Let's go over the shows..


Ok bro will do


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

78mc said:


> Must be nice..  But I guess we all can do things. Like I can do my own paint,body work & custom parts..


Now thats whats up


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> Me. My gold plating is kinda faded, but I will polish it up before the show,


Bro you still in? I pm you. But I never got a reply from you..


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

78mc said:


> Bro you still in? I pm you. But I never got a reply from you..


Yeah bro, unless anything comes up, but more than sure I will make it .


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> Yeah bro, unless anything comes up, but more than sure I will make it .


Ok. Cool..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> Now thats whats up


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

One of a kind will be putting up pictures of all the bike that will still be in the line up..


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Drip'n 69 will still be there


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

eastbay_drop said:


> Drip'n 69 will still be there


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Looks like Smile now Cry later might be there too..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

I ask that everyone who is in the line up to please pre-reg. Anyone who still wants to be in it? Please LMK..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ill pre reg next month


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> ill pre reg next month


Same here..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

78mc said:


> I ask that everyone who is in the line up to please pre-reg. Anyone who still wants to be in it? Please LMK..


TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

78mc said:


> I ask that everyone who is in the line up to please pre-reg. Anyone who still wants to be in it? Please LMK..


Looking forward to seeing the line up....those who are participating in the line up and showing at the Uniques show,it will be a good opportunity to discuss ideas and details.....just saying


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Looking forward to seeing the line up....those who are participating in the line up and showing at the Uniques show,it will be a good opportunity to discuss ideas and details.....just saying


Just to let everyone know that-78 Monte 4 Life will be taking over. I'm having family issues going on right now. So that is # 1 in life. I might not show my bike or show my son's bike anymore? Only time will tell..I wanted to thanks everyone who has helped out & is showing.. I just pray to God that everything works out..


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

78mc said:


> Just to let everyone know that-78 Monte 4 Life will be taking over. I'm having family issues going on right now. So that is # 1 in life. I might not show my bike or show my son's bike anymore? Only time will tell..I wanted to thanks everyone who has helped out & is showing.. I just pray to God that everything works out..


TAKE CARE OF YOUR FAMILY FIRST MIKE THAT IS YOUR PRIORITY YOUR A GOOD MAN AND A GOOD DAD WILL KEEP YOU IN MY PRAYERS...O


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Sorry to hear brotha I hope everything works out for you an your fam an ill keep you in my prayers bro if you need anything hit me up


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Thank you Oneofakind & CE 707.. I think this the hardest things I had to deal with in adult life.. If you see me showing bikes? Everthing is alright.. If not? I put the bikes away for good.. Maybe even my car... & get out of Lowriding after 21 years of doing it... Like I said before- Only time will tell.. I will leave it in Gods hands..


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Good luck Mike hope everything.works out for u...be positive my man God will be with you!


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> Good luck Mike hope everything.works out for u...be positive my man God will be with you!


Thank you Inked... It's just hard to be positive with everything that is going on... But I am sure God will be with me..


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

78mc said:


> Thank you Oneofakind & CE 707.. I think this the hardest things I had to deal with in adult life.. If you see me showing bikes? Everthing is alright.. If not? I put the bikes away for good.. Maybe even my car... & get out of Lowriding after 21 years of doing it... Like I said before- Only time will tell.. I will leave it in Gods hands..


Hope everything gets better for you, family is always 1st. I know the feeling since you been in the Lowrider scene for ever. Take your time and only time will tell. God bless you and your family. Hope things get better by show time so we can see you and your bikes there. Peace.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> Hope everything gets better for you, family is always 1st. I know the feeling since you been in the Lowrider scene for ever. Take your time and only time will tell. God bless you and your family. Hope things get better by show time so we can see you and your bikes there. Peace.


Thank you Amahury760... I hope I'm back out there too..


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

So Whats Going on with this thing? Anything New?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

I myself will be sending my pre reg in a couple weeks.anybody that will be participating in the line up pre get as soon as possible and PM me.thank u mike (78mc) for getting this started and now its up to all of us to make it happen.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm happy to see that History Line Up is still going to happen... Maybe if everything works out for me? I will still show.. Only God knows & only time will tell...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

78mc said:


> I'm happy to see that History Line Up is still going to happen... Maybe if everything works out for me? I will still show.. Only God knows & only time will tell...[/QUOTE
> i realy hope you can make it out therebro this wouldnt have been what it is if it wasnt for you


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> 78mc said:
> 
> 
> > I'm happy to see that History Line Up is still going to happen... Maybe if everything works out for me? I will still show.. Only God knows & only time will tell...[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

ey one of my homies came up on a old school lowrider bike its a casper bike it was in lowrider bicycle mag from 96-98 not sure its a mild i think it was made in 96 or 98 not sure


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

And he wants too try and put it in the line up


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Tripps said:


> And he wants too try and put it in the line up


Can you get pics of it and post em up..


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Tripps said:


> View attachment 614347


You got it from ralf ??? I seen this bike with him years ago


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

Yea just yesterday


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Tripps said:


> View attachment 614347


When was it out? I don't remember it??


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Tripps said:


> Yea just yesterday


Are any of your members named Robert lol


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

78mc said:


> When was it out? I don't remember it??


96-98 but not sure


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Are any of your members named Robert lol


What does that mean


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Tripps said:


> 96-98 but not sure


No derespect
But it's not OG with the china parts. China parts were not made back then.. The Line up is for bikes that still look the same like back in the days.. Like I said, NO DERESPECT..


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

He got the frame but I think the vato that sold it to him has the parts


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

I herd all ralf had was the frame he got it from the og owner


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Lets do this....it will be here sooner then we think....can't wait to make it happen....gta tear down Baloos jungle after the line up....


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Tripps said:


> What does that mean


On the bottom of the frame it says Roberts toy


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

furby714 said:


> You got it from ralf ??? I seen this bike with him years ago


Me to bro he wanted 250 for the frame


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

78mc said:


> CE 707 said:
> 
> 
> > We'll see if I can make it?? But it is all of us that is making this happen... I just got it started...
> ...


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Who is still showing? I got a couple calls about showing... PM -78 Monte 4 life to let him know... As most you know I step back from lowriding. But I'm back!!! But 78 Monte 4 Life is still ahead of the line up. I'm going to be sending in my pre-reg this weekend.. Hope I have some extra cash to do some of my gold over.. Hope I make it & everyone can still show....:thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

I'm gonna try to pre reg my bike and truck next week, I will keep u informed


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm sorry to let everyone know that the History Line up will not be happening this year.... Do to people dropping off & not showing... But there will be a History line up nextyear!! What show? IDK?? It could be with Torres, Lowrider or someone else.. Only time will tell.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm still going to try an make LA either way


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> I'm still going to try an make LA either way


I thought storm is for sale?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I just put it out there cuz my lil girl wanted to sell it but I told her will show storm tell you other bikes done when the time comes an if she wants to sell then she can she likes taking 2 bikes to a show but it can be costly for me cuz my son likes showing his bike


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Glad you are still showing... Not many people want to show anymore...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

78mc said:


> Glad you are still showing... Not many people want to show anymore...


 ill never stop showing might take a little break from time to time I look forward to see you out there bro


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> ill never stop showing might take a little break from time to time I look forward to see you out there bro


 I'll be there bro... Getting some more engraving done..


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Are there gonna make this for woodland too


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

David831 said:


> Are there gonna make this for woodland too


 it who ever comes


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

can someone post the show flyer?im thinking about attending this


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

What's up E, you still gonna go? I'm still taking drip'n and I'm taking 2 old school mini trucks


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

eastbay_drop said:


> What's up E, you still gonna go? I'm still taking drip'n and I'm taking 2 old school mini trucks


 oh cool yea I'm still planing on going bro I'm going to send me reg next week you taking your boys trucks that's realy cool of you bro 
That's a true friend


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Yeah, I'm taking the teal one I got and me and my boy Eddie talked to juniors wife, tol her they wanted to see old school mimi trucks and she thought about it for a while and said yes, we can take his truck. We are gonna take his wife and kids out there too


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

That's tight bro I can't wait to see his truck again its been a long ass time since I've seen it


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

eastbay_drop said:


> Yeah, I'm taking the teal one I got and me and my boy Eddie talked to juniors wife, tol her they wanted to see old school mimi trucks and she thought about it for a while and said yes, we can take his truck. We are gonna take his wife and kids out there too


Thank you being the only old school bike to show up... I didn't get to meet you. But I did see your bike...


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

No problem, didn't have time to fix the display or clean it up, maybe next year we can get this organized, would still be bad ass to see a line of old bikes


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

eastbay_drop said:


> No problem, didn't have time to fix the display or clean it up, maybe next year we can get this organized, would still be bad ass to see a line of old bikes


I'm going to be work on it. This time going to see if I can get it on the flyer. Show everyone this is just NOT a Lay it Low topic....


----------

